# Tag Removal and ReLabel Service Who Will Purchase Shirts for You?



## dzignr (Sep 16, 2014)

Does anyone know of a tag relabel service who will /order/supply shirts for you, particularly Alstyle or Delta and then remove and relabel the shirts for you, with all required legal information and even add your custom logo, at a reasonable price?

Screen Printed Label Service or Actual Embroidered Label, Both or Either One?


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

If you are a screen printer, why not relabel your own? 
We relabel our customer shirts as well as our own. With the 2 brands you mentioned, they both have tear our tags which makes it easy to relabel


----------



## SlickCustom (Jun 27, 2014)

dzignr said:


> Does anyone know of a tag relabel service who will /order/supply shirts for you, particularly Alstyle or Delta and then remove and relabel the shirts for you, with all required legal information and even add your custom logo, at a reasonable price?
> 
> Screen Printed Label Service or Actual Embroidered Label, Both or Either One?


We actually do this, we just haven't advertised it. We will probably put something on our website soon. We buy the garments and retag them with all the info, just like you said. We run at about 400 per hour so we get them out no problem  We also have a house brand of ringspun tees that are much cheaper than Anvil 980s, 780s, etc.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

With a large enough order, Alstyle will replace their label with yours. 

Shirt wholesaler TSC Apparel also offers relabeling services for shirts purchased through them.


----------



## dzignr (Sep 16, 2014)

SlickCustom said:


> We actually do this, we just haven't advertised it. We will probably put something on our website soon. We buy the garments and retag them with all the info, just like you said. We run at about 400 per hour so we get them out no problem  We also have a house brand of ringspun tees that are much cheaper than Anvil 980s, 780s, etc.


Can you send me a samples of your ringspung tees, the styles you offer, are they 100% cotton?

You can PM me a Price Matrix on the ringspun if you would like.


----------



## Hetzer (Oct 18, 2013)

Why don't you use the manufacturers that offer you all the services from making the shirts to your labels and tags, they also can help you with the printing if you are not a printer?


----------

